# the big two oh!



## superfreak (Apr 4, 2009)

well, i survived twenty years on this beautiful little planet of ours as of the 28th of march. so now i guess its time to leave the foolishness of youth behind and focus on a career and a family................ yeah. right. LOL!! PAAAARTYYYYY!!!!! WOOOOOO!!!!

:lol: 

 

B)


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy (late) Birthday, Olga!  I was trying to think of some great advice to give for your journey into adulthood... but considering all of the mistakes I've made in my life, I doubt I'm qualified!  Just enjoy yourself while still trying to be a responsible person who makes good choices. It seems you have a pretty good head on your shoulders, so you should do well in life... no matter what it brings you.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 4, 2009)

superfreak said:


> well, i survived twenty years on this beautiful little planet of ours as of the 28th of march. so now i guess its time to leave the foolishness of youth behind and focus on a career and a family................ yeah. right. LOL!! PAAAARTYYYYY!!!!! WOOOOOO!!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> B)


First things first! Go clean your room! Happy late BD, Superfreak! Here's a 20th BD song for you, from my misspent youth!

Sorry it's only a cover. In the original, JM laid down two tracks for the harmony.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 4, 2009)

:lol: Happy Birthday, U bad girl! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2009)

Enjoy it. Before you know it ten years will pass. Seems like yesterday I was 20 and now I am 31. It goes so fast.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 4, 2009)

To be that young again... Happy birthday! :lol:


----------



## superfreak (Apr 5, 2009)

THANKYOU!!  

*goes off to enjoy the wonders of...uh...maturity....hmmm...*


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats! Being 16 can sometimes suck


----------



## superfreak (Apr 5, 2009)

woah. trust me. it only gets better from there. you learn not to take things so seriously. nothing is really as important as having fun and life is full of cool things to do!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 5, 2009)

My first trying to read this post like this

" I survey ... this plant..."

poor uncle Luke!

congratulation, the world is your!


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 5, 2009)

Fisherman_Brazil said:


> My first trying to read this post like this" I survey ... this plant..."
> 
> poor uncle Luke!


Thank you for the smile, Luke! ^_^


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 5, 2009)

superfreak said:


> woah. trust me. it only gets better from there. you learn not to take things so seriously. nothing is really as important as having fun and life is full of cool things to do!


Sounds fun


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2009)

Emile said:


> Congrats! Being 16 can sometimes suck


I wish I was 16 still. Oh how good those days were..........life was so much easier. You will see.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 5, 2009)

Rick said:


> I wish I was 16 still. Oh how good those days were..........life was so much easier. You will see.


Wow, Rick! Another sad post (the last one was that lovely pic)! Everyone, is different, of course. but at 16, I had never been abroad, couldn't speak a foreign language, never heard the Beetles, couldn't use a combat knife, hadn't discovered literature, never been laid, never dropped, never taken pride in a job, never raised kids, never seen a computer, never kept mantids....; everyone has his/her own list. Think of all the good times that you've had at 31 (you are one day older than I, you know!) that you couldn't even imagine at 16 and remember that as the years go by, we tend to fondly remember "the good old days" (sic transit gloria mundi) and forget the multitudinous pains and anguish that chracterize adolesence.

Glad I got this out of my system on Sunday; now I can go back to being my usual crotchety self for the rest of the week!


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 5, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Wow, Rick! Another sad post (the last one was that lovely pic)! Everyone, is different, of course. but at 16, I had never been abroad, couldn't speak a foreign language, never heard the Beetles, couldn't use a combat knife, hadn't discovered literature, never been laid, never dropped, never taken pride in a job, never raised kids, never seen a computer, never kept mantids....; everyone has his/her own list. Think of all the good times that you've had at 31 (you are one day older than I, you know!) that you couldn't even imagine at 16 and remember that as the years go by, we tend to fondly remember "the good old days" (sic transit gloria mundi) and forget the multitudinous pains and anguish that chracterize adolesence.Glad I got this out of my system on Sunday; now I can go back to being my usual crotchety self for the rest of the week!


Now Phil made me smile....


----------



## Headspace (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm the same way. No way I'd go back to being 16 or even 20. I'm happy the age I am now.


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Wow, Rick! Another sad post (the last one was that lovely pic)! Everyone, is different, of course. but at 16, I had never been abroad, couldn't speak a foreign language, never heard the Beetles, couldn't use a combat knife, hadn't discovered literature, never been laid, never dropped, never taken pride in a job, never raised kids, never seen a computer, never kept mantids....; everyone has his/her own list. Think of all the good times that you've had at 31 (you are one day older than I, you know!) that you couldn't even imagine at 16 and remember that as the years go by, we tend to fondly remember "the good old days" (sic transit gloria mundi) and forget the multitudinous pains and anguish that chracterize adolesence.Glad I got this out of my system on Sunday; now I can go back to being my usual crotchety self for the rest of the week!


Oh I agree. However some things at that age were nice and I do miss them. Actually I hated my childhood but I miss having no responsibilities and basically just going to school and having fun and being a kid. I think we all miss being a kid. I guess I should say being 12 again would be nice.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 5, 2009)

Rick said:


> Oh I agree. However some things at that age were nice and I do miss them. Actually I hated my childhood but I miss having no responsibilities and basically just going to school and having fun and being a kid. I think we all miss being a kid. I guess I should say being 12 again would be nice.


Fair enough. Things were newer, more vivid, then. I remember learning about Batesian mimicry when I was 11 or 12. The book that described it had a picture of the wasp-mimic beetle, Clytus arietes, and shortly thereafter, I found the REAL THING on a laurel bush! I was blown away! Here it was, in the real world! Iv'e seen lots of strange and wonderful creatures since, but I have always remembered the rush I got on seeing that little beetle, over half a century ago!


----------



## revmdn (Apr 5, 2009)

I just wish I had the smarts and maturity I have now back then. Not that I have that much. Just look at me, I'm almost 36 and I collect bugs


----------

